

27c3: Wideband GSM Sniffing [video] - biafra
http://media.ccc.de/browse/congress/2010/27c3-4208-en-wideband_gsm_sniffing.html

======
js4all
Wow, this is a serious hack. Everyone can now sniff and decrypt GSM calls with
some cheep old phones. The tools and the new faster rainbow tables discussed
can be found here: <http://srlabs.de/research/decrypting_gsm/>

------
cnvogel
The (released) videos are new. The discussion about the hack itself was on HN
previously at <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2049026>.

